# Lephalale in Limpopo Province Advice



## SAAL (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi All,

I am going to be moving to SA sometime towards of the end of the year, I know very little about the region I'll be heading for except for that fact that it is pretty industrial (as you've probably guessed it is my employer that is deciding the destination rather than me personally ; )

Anyway, I would like to gain an appreciation of the area before arriving and so far tripadvisor etc. haven't been the best source of information. I'm in touch with some colleagues already there but some local knowledge would be very helpful, if anyone can spare a moment I would be grateful.

A first and unfortunately obvious starting point is safety/crime reputation of the region, should I start some training now..? :boxing:

Thanks again for reading, seems to be a nice forum and good source of info! :clap2:


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

SAAL said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am going to be moving to SA sometime towards of the end of the year, I know very little about the region I'll be heading for except for that fact that it is pretty industrial (as you've probably guessed it is my employer that is deciding the destination rather than me personally ; )
> 
> ...


Used to be called Ellisras

Mining area, small town, very hot in summer.


----------



## SAAL (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi Johanna,

Thanks for the response, anything in the surrounding area of particular attraction. I have heard that the local safari tours are worth doing but anything else? My thoughts are to stay a little outside of the the town if it means there is more today, rather have a slightly longer commute to work if it means I find something more social in the evenings etc.

And another thing, a colleague on an email said it's best not to drive at night or on your own.. would you be able to elaborate? is in the event I hit something (wildlife) or something more sinister? :confused2:

Thanks!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

SAAL said:


> Hi Johanna,
> 
> Thanks for the response, anything in the surrounding area of particular attraction. I have heard that the local safari tours are worth doing but anything else? My thoughts are to stay a little outside of the the town if it means there is more today, rather have a slightly longer commute to work if it means I find something more social in the evenings etc.
> 
> ...


I do not know the area too well, have only been to Ellisras once, remember the abundance of bird and other wildlife.

If you travel on proper roads I am sure you will be safe, as far as wildlife is concerned, I think it depends on the seasons?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

If the locals say dont travel at night, or dont stop at certain places or dont do x,y or z, Listen. and heed, they will have a reason to tell you that.


----------



## SAAL (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys, Daxk I'll heed your advice. Johanna I appreciate you've been and are offering a more positive insight but I am also trying to get to grips on the realism (I don't mean that to sound negative but with what I have read so far it seems as if safety is a concern - as Daxk mentions)

I thought (or rather I was hoping) that someone living nearby might have been able to advise - no worries, more to research! thanks again for the comments though : )


----------



## DJSwarts (Oct 30, 2012)

*Feedback*

Saal,

I am currently living in Perth hoping to relocate to Lephlale in the near future. I havent been to the town in 4 years but i have been in the area in June 2012. Lephalale is wildlife rich area as previously stated by other users and a pleausre to live in.

As far as your questions go. Driving at night at risk of animals is always a risk, but if you maintain safe drving speeds you should be fine. Driving alone or at night is like anyware else in the world and i think according to Crime stats SA there is 1 reported carjacking in the area in 2011 2012.

In terms of crime genrally, it is South Africa, but if you listen to the locals, get streatwise, and shed the cloak of naivity, you should be fine once again.

Hope this helps.

Johan


----------



## bdg (Oct 1, 2012)

Limpopo province is the worse province of em all! Politically unstable, corrupt, bad service delivery, but beautiful scenery - for how long is another question.


----------



## Shaazaam (May 5, 2013)

Saal so its been a year whats it like Lephalale?

I might be getting a job working on that Medupi Power Plant and I think this is the town which I would based in...

Anyway I was wondering if you had any insights before I accept this potential job?

Any and all advice welcome Im a guy of 23 finished college last year and this would be avery good paying job for me and great experience but Im just a little bit worried about the obvious... 
A friend of mine is in mozambique and a guy on his site was killed for his Jeep I hear SA is safer but you know how it is I cant help but be a little worried...


----------

